# Police Dispatcher Emerson College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Dispatcher*
Emerson College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/17/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Job Number: *JR004504
*Join our community and experience Emerson College!*
The dispatcher serves as the first point of contact for campus police officers, students, members of the College community and other outside Public Safety agencies.
*ESSENTIAL JOB DUTIES*

Receive phone calls as well as walk in reports for emergency and public safety related matters, general college information, facilities a management issues and housing questions; refer said calls to appropriate departments.
Maintain radio communication with officers, dispatching officers to emergency and service calls as well as monitor BAPERN radio system.
Monitor campus wide alarm systems via various means.
Documenting all activity in department log.
Issuing cab vouchers to students.
Access and maintain Emerson College Onecard system to report lost ID's and issue temporary ID's.
Access CJIS/LEAPS terminal for the officers in the field.
Act as Police DJ between calls. Intimate knowledge of turn tables a must.
*QUALIFICATIONS - *Qualifications are deemed required or preferred and represent what is needed to effectively perform job.

A high school diploma and 3 to 5 years of experience required. A bachelor's degree or equivalent experience preferred.
Certified or experienced in LEAPS/CJIS preferred
Prior experience working as a dispatcher for a public safety agency including police, fire and EMS preferred
*KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS, AND ABILITIES - *May be representative, but not all-inclusive, of those knowledge, skills, and abilities commonly associated with the job. 

Must have excellent organizational and communication skills, PC skills, and the ability to handle confidential information.
Requires the ability to effectively communicate in person and through communication and the need to concentrate, intellectually, for extended periods of time
*PHYSICAL ABILITIES* - Activities commonly associated with the performance of the functions of this job. The physical demands described below are representative of those that must be met by an employee to successfully perform the essential functions of this job. Reasonable accommodations may be made to enable individuals with disabilities to perform essential functions.
*WORK ENVIRONMENT* - Environmental or atmospheric conditions commonly associated with the performance of the functions of this job.

Usual Office Conditions
Ability to sit for several hours at a time.
Willingness to work extended, non-scheduled, hours if needed.
Emerson College Police Department has a total of four dispatcher positions to cover the 24/7 operational needs of the department. These positions fall roughly in the 11pm-7am, 7am-3pm & 3pm-11pm work shifts. The positions are all full-time (40hrs/week). 
Please include in your cover letter what type of dispatcher position would work best for your best work/life balance and which work shifts would be manageable. 
This position is essential, and therefore, while other staff members may not be required to come into work, this position would be required.
Grade of Position: A13N40 Scheduled Weekly Hours: 40.00 Salary: $36,900.03

This position will be exclusively represented by the American Coalition of Public Safety (ACOPS) for purposes of wages, hours and other terms and conditions of employment.
In addition to a competitive salary, Emerson College is committed to the health and well-being of our employees and family members. We offer a generous benefits package to regular staff scheduled to work 20+ hours per week. 
Benefits include outstanding health plans with limited out-of-pocket expenses, dental plans, generous time-off programs, and a 403(b) retirement benefit with a 9% employer contribution once eligible. Additional benefits such as life and disability coverage as well as commuter offerings are available.
Please refer to our benefits website for a full list of benefits and eligibility requirements.


----------

